# ****Pet Friendly Info****



## kilee

Since many of us like to have our furbabies accompany us on vacation.  I figured it would be a good idea to have some info in a handy spot.

The following is a start and we'll be adding to it. If you have any info you think would be useful, or you see some info that is outdated please feel free to send a note to admin@wdwinfo.com. 

*Best Friends Pet Care at Walt Disney World *
*
This is the only kennel on Disney property. The WDW theme park kennels have been closed. *


----------



## kilee

Here is some information I was able to find about pet services at Universal Studio's.  Remember that one thing about their onsite hotels-- they all allow pets.  Which is a great alternative for travelers planning to visit Universal.


*Information on Universal's Kennels:*

Guests can board their pets for the day (no overnight boarding) at the Studio Kennel. Located in the parking structure, boarding costs $10.00 per pet per day and will close 2 hours after the last park closes. There is a phone outside the kennel to contact security to assist in picking up a pet after the kennel has closed. 

Guests must provide food and return periodically to walk their pet(s). Upon arrival to the parking garage, ask the toll-plaza attendant for directions to the Studio Kennel. 



*As for Sea World---- here is some info for their kennel services as well:*

If you want to take your family to see Shamu and the wonders of aquatic life, this is the place. But if you want to take your pets, the farthest they'll get is the Sea World kennel. Here's the rundown: the kennels are air conditioned. You'll need to walk your own animal sometime during the day, since personnel doesn't perform that service. If you bring food with your animal, they will feed him. And you don't need to bring a bowl; Sea World has oceans of them. 

Kennel Rate: $4 per day. 
You will need to know the dates that your pet has had his shots, but no actual proof is demanded. Pets must be picked up no later than 1/2 hour after the park closes. 
Park Admission: $40.95 for adults; $33.90 for children ages 3-9. Plus tax. This is the single day/single park rate. Special rates are available for multiple day/multiple park packages.


----------



## kilee

The following is a list of Hotels in the Orlando Area that are known to allow pets.  Please PM w/ any changes or additions you may be aware of (thank you):

Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista
Celebration World Resort
All Universal Hotels
Sheraton Safari
Comfort Inn Lake Buena Vista
Masters Inn Maingate
La Quinta Inn
Buena Vista Suites
Days Inn East of Universal Studios 
Westin Grand Bohemian
Omni @ Champions Gate
Extended Stay Deluxe Suites
Red Roof Inn Orlando Convention Center
Residence Inn
Motel 6 International Drive


**Some of these resorts may require deposits.  Some might also have weight limits.  Lastly, remember that many hotels are now requiring the pet not be left alone during the day.  Rather some are requiring the pet be kenneled during the day if you will not be w/ them.  In these cases many of the parks allow you to kennel your pets for just the day.


----------



## kilee

Here is some great research done by another DIS member on rental villas that allow pets:

_(We want to thank DIS member-- drgnfly30 for the following quoted info)_

I've been extensively searching for pool homes that would accomodate my dog Bojangles... I've finally booked with the following Villa- It had everything we wanted, location, fenced in yard, pool, hot tub...I dealt directly with the owner & so far it's been a breeze...

www.thinkofaplace.com/floridavacationhomes 

While I haven't stayed at any of these homes... here are some links to pet friendly houses that responded to my inquiries.. I sent out about 20 or so & received about a 40% response rate... Most seemed very welcoming of pets! 

I did receive some Condo/Townhouse responses (I deleted those before I thought of sharing)... I have a barker so a house was a must for us! 

http://www.vrbo.com/81019
http://www.vrbo.com/81374
http://www.vrbo.com/79929
http://www.justfloridavacations.com/bel.htm
http://www.lookatthehome.com/tow.html
http://www.vrbo.com/58705 
www.luxury-home-near-disney.com 
http://www.vrbo.com/9695
http://www.vrbo.com/44957


----------



## kilee

Here is some great new information provided by DIS member, Luvchefmic.

I have been using Extended Stay Deluxe Suites for years when I don't stay on Disney property, the closest to WDW is on Palm Parkway in Lake Buena Vista a few miles from AK Park. There is another one on John Young Pkwy in Orlando about 9 miles from WDW main gates. There are others also in Orlando I believe.

There is a onetime fee of $75 for a dog..no matter how long the stay..& ..no weight limit which is great as my boy below is a 70 lb English Pointer! The places are immaculate...never a doggy smell


----------

